# Stress and IUI



## alex12 (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi,

I have been on this site so many times and have found it a real comfort. This is the first time though that I've had the guts to write something.

My DH and myself have been trying to conceive for just over four years. We have been diagnosesd with unexplained infertility, which is very frustrating. I have ended up blaming myself as I have been so stressed and upset that I've convinced myself that it is the stress stopping me from conceiving. All my friends just say to me to relax and then it will happen. I feel like screaming if it was that easy do you not think I would! I then feel even more guilty for not being able to relax as they suggest. Anyway, after lots of complementary therapies and counselling I have been a lot better recently and have even, yes believe it or not been able to forget about TTC.

I have just completed my third and final IUI on Wednesday and am now in the dreaded 2 week wait. I was so pleased that I had managed to stay really calm and relaxed during all the scans and injections, but now the 2 WW has started I am starting to feel the strain. My consultant says this is a normal response, but I am cross with myself for letting myself get worked up.  I'm trying to stay busy, but I can't help thinking about it (although not all the time). What I really want to know is, I know stress is not good for you, but is there any possibility of it working if I am thinking about the IUI and what do the rest of you do to keep busy and keep you from thinking about it. Any advice would be appreciated.

Also, I have had a niggly lower backpain for most of the day. Anyone any ideas what it could be. I'm sure  it can't be af symptoms already as I'm only on day 2 of 2WW.

I've just read this back and it makes me sound like I'm going mad. I promise I'm not, I'm just someone whose desperate to be a Mum.

Thank you for reading,

Jellybeans


----------



## skippy3165 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi, I know exactly how you feel I am on my 1st IUI and tested a few days early and got a   but when I fell pregnant before all my test where the same till at least 7 weeks gone so I do hope it is the same this time.  I suffer from a lot of stress due to our son dying 4 1/2 years ago (he was 2 years and 4 months old) it doesn't get any easier and also I need to lose a lot of weight but thats better said than done when most days it takes all my energy to get out of bed.  I have been swimming but it is alittle cold at the moment so I need to get my head in to gear.  And if I hear one more person to tell me to relax and not to get stressed I will scream, it doesn't help when you have 2 disabled parents who rely on me.  Just like you my one wish in life is be called mummy.  GOOD LUCK AND ALL THE BEST TO YOU AND YOUR DH.

Take Care.

Skippy


----------



## Lulu2003 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hello to Jellybeans and Skippy. 
I am sorry for what you're going through ladies.  

Jellybeans, I was very stressed in my 2ww and got a bfp. It didn't end well for me as Ciara Lily was premature and didn't survive for long. 

What I'm saying is it's great if you can do the positive thinking and to stay chilled and serene but when you've been trying for so long it's hard to do. At night I tried to visualise the cells dividing and being in a warm safe place and I took time out to chill, warm bath (not hot!), lots of TLC from DH, it's so hard to keep from thinking about test day and I defy anyone to totally not think about it.

Skippy, I'm so sorry for the loss of your son. I can start to imagine how you feel and it must be hell. 

I hope that your dreams come true for both of you. But don't blame yourself Jellybean if it doesn't work, it won't be because you stressed about it.

Lots of love
Lu
x


----------



## alex12 (Oct 31, 2006)

Hello Skippy and Lu,

Thank you so much for your replies. It is such a comfort to know that I'm not going mad and that it is totally normal to find all this IF and IUI so stressful. 

Skippy, I was so sorry to hear about your little boy and Lu to hear about your little girl. I can't even begin to imagine how you both must feel. It sounds like both of you have been through so much. I wish you both all the luck in the World and will keep my fingers crossed for you that you will both become mummies. 

Look after yourselves,

Jellybean


----------

